# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  لا الام الكعب

## محمد كمال

*لكل من يشكو من آلام في اسفل الكعب الأستفاده من هذه النصائح ..
الراحة حتى يخف الضغط على الكعب. 
تقليل الحركة والأنشطة. 
تخفيف الوزن من العوامل الرئيسية في حل المشكلة على المدى البعيد والتقليل من فرصة تكرارها. 
استخدام أحذية مريحة مزودة بدعامة لقوس القدم ووسادة للكعب لتخفيف الضغط. 
استخدام بعض أنواع الأجهزة التقويمية التي تضاف إلى الحذاء لزيادة قوس القدم للأشخاص الذين يعانون من تسطح القدم. 
تمارين شد أو إطالة عضلة الساق الخلفية من أشهر الوسائل في تخفيف هذه الآلام إذا استخدمت بطريقة صحيحة وبشكل مستمر كما يلي: 
قف أمام الحائط مع وضع القدم المصابة في الخلف. وجه أصابع القدم مباشرة باتجاه الحائط. أبقي كعب القدم ملامسة للأرض. 
أبقي الكاحل (رسغ القدم) في المنتصف والركبة ممدودة. 
مل بجسمك للأمام باتجاه الحائط كما هو مبين وستشعر بشد في أعلى عضلات الساق الخلفية.
أستمر في وضع الشد لمدة 20 ثانية. كرر 3 مرات. قم بالتمرين 3 مرات يومياً. 
الآن قم بنفس التمرين مع ثني الركب وسوف تشعر بشد في أسفل الساق. 
قف على طرف الدرج ثم انزل الكعب ببطء حتى تشعر بشد في عضلات الساق الخلفية. أستمر في هذا الوضع 10 ثوان ثم أستريح وكرر 20 مرة. 
استخدام الثلج بداخل منشفة لتخفيف الالتهاب لمدة تتراوح بين 5 – 15 دقيقة على منطقة الكعب. 
وإذا لم تتحسن الحالة ينصح بمراجعة أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي الذي قد يستخدم وسائل أخرى للعلاج كأجهزة الموجات 
فوق الصوتية وغيرها وتقديم المزيد من النصائح التي تساعد في التغلب على المشكلة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لك التحية وربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------

